# Seiko Parts



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking to mod my seiko how would i find a set of srp043k1 hands ?


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

eleven said:


> Looking to mod my seiko how would i find a set of srp043k1 hands ?


Try yobokies or 10watches.com - I would think you are unlikely to get a set of actual Spork hands unless someone has swapped them out for something else.

More likely you can buy a set that are very similar....



















I bet with a quick dig you could get a similar looking second hand too.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> eleven said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to mod my seiko how would i find a set of srp043k1 hands ?
> ...


seiko used yobokies hands anyway didnt they? 

have a google for yobokies.....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > eleven said:
> ...


dammit man why did you have to let me see that!









now you have got me thinking...









i would need to get another spork of course, and mod it to the orange hands with the winged seconds.....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

apologies to all, delete if offensive to any...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:lol: Not gonna comment!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> apologies to all, delete if offensive to any...


Each to their own eh? Why not go all in if you insist on doing that to a Spork! :shocking:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

might consider the orange dial (if the chapter ring hid the dial minute markers) with the orange hour and min hands and perhaps the white winged sec hand to match the bezel insert.

unless of course there is an orange insert......mmmm..... perhaps i have gone a bit shaun. and it does look rubbish on anything less than the bracelet; so an orange zulu is out too.

i'll be buying chronos next...









best perhaps to let this fit of madness pass and stay with the untouched spork for now.


----------

